# 2011 Elk drawing results have been posted.



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

I managed to strike out under the DNR system and the Tribe. One rejection bites, twice really stings.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Bonz 54 said:


> ........... For the record I have 9, but if you were to include all the years we didn't have a points system, it would be over 30.:rant: JMHO FRANK.


It may seem that way to you, but I believe that the elk permit program started up again in '84. It doesn't look like you are old enough to have applied for a permit in the 60's for those few years that permits were offered in the first program. 
If I'm wrong about '84, perhaps someone can point me to the correct information on the DNR site.

L & O


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Congrats FF!!!! 

Unsuccessful here!! 6 Chances for me next year!!  I might be throwing money in the dark but how many years does someone buy lotto tickets and never win their millions!!!:yikes:


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Congrats Firefighter! Wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

Another $4 donation for me.


----------



## houndcrazy (Dec 30, 2010)

Firefighter said:


> WOOOOOOOOHAAAAAAAAAHIMMMMMMMMINNNNNNNNAAAAHEYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!
> 
> *Congratulations! You are successful in the 2011 Elk Drawing.*
> *[SIZE=+0]An information packet will be mailed to you describing hunt details.[/SIZE]*
> ...


congrats jason!!! jw wat area did u draw?! and who r u looking at as a guide? if u r going to use one?:chillin:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

CRAP!:rant:


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Firefighter said:


> WOOOOOOOOHAAAAAAAAAHIMMMMMMMMINNNNNNNNAAAAHEYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!
> 
> *Congratulations! You are successful in the 2011 Elk Drawing.
> [SIZE=+0]An information packet will be mailed to you describing hunt details.[/SIZE]*
> ...





Congratulations!!!


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

No luck here!! Congrats to those that draw.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Firefighter said:


> WOOOOOOOOHAAAAAAAAAHIMMMMMMMMINNNNNNNNAAAAHEYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!
> 
> *Congratulations! You are successful in the 2011 Elk Drawing.*
> *[SIZE=+0]An information packet will be mailed to you describing hunt details.[/SIZE]*
> ...


Congrats buddy! AWESOME.........................you gotta be ******* just PUMPED! :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Congrates FF!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I drew the early hunts (late August and late September) which is only one unit (includes almost the entire tip of the mitt, from Kalkaska across t he state and north to the bridge, with a small area closed in the middle).

I also drew an any elk tag.

As far as guides are concerned, I've already signed on with our own Scott Connell. 

I plan on toting the bow and gun. I'd love to get an opportunity with an arrow. If Scotty can call one within 70 yards, I'll have a shot... If not, I have absolutely no issue sending a 7mm mag round at a wapiti!


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

First time applying. No luck. After seeing all these responses I'm not too sad.


----------



## hank713 (Jul 31, 2005)

Congratulation's on the tag Jason,I know you will put in the work to get a good one.Good luck and send picture's after the hunt.....


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Firefighter said:
> 
> 
> > I drew the early hunts (late August and late September) which is only one unit (includes almost the entire tip of the mitt, from Kalkaska across t he state and north to the bridge, with a small area closed in the middle).


August and September?:yikes:
Aren't you affraid the meat will spoil before you can get it out of the woods, or that the bugs will be bad, or that there will be to many leaves still on the trees? What an inconvienence!:lol::lol::lol: 

I'm happy for you Jason and choosing Scott was a great decision!

Big T


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2011 Elk drawing.

Chances: 9

Dang it! 

Congrats FF!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> I drew the early hunts (late August and late September) which is only one unit (includes almost the entire tip of the mitt, from Kalkaska across t he state and north to the bridge, with a small area closed in the middle).
> 
> I also drew an any elk tag.
> 
> ...


 Scotty will take care of you,looking forward to the kill pics .


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2011 Elk drawing.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Way to go!!! Hopefully you'll keep us informed on your hunt. I bet you've got a  on your face.


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

My dad and I were both unsuccessful again. Both have 9 chances for next year.

congrats to you ff.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

My son and I got the "Sorry" again! No surprize.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Nope, 8 chances....back to Colorado again...


----------



## dburroak (Aug 10, 2007)

does anyone know if the dnr posts a list of all who drew a tag? and where they are from ? in the 90`s our local paper used to but haven`t seen it for a long time.


----------



## HSV1936 (Jan 18, 2007)

Nope, no luck. I just hope when I finally get tag in the age of 85 I have a young wife like Hugh Hefner who can push my wheel chair thru the woods.:corkysm55:lol:


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Congrats !!!! Way to go !



Firefighter said:


> I drew the early hunts (late August and late September) which is only one unit (includes almost the entire tip of the mitt, from Kalkaska across t he state and north to the bridge, with a small area closed in the middle).
> 
> I also drew an any elk tag.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> I drew the early hunts (late August and late September) which is only one unit (includes almost the entire tip of the mitt, from Kalkaska across t he state and north to the bridge, with a small area closed in the middle).
> 
> I also drew an any elk tag.
> 
> ...


How many points did you have??


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Carpmaster said:


> How many points did you have??


 
I had 5 to 7 chances. Can't remember as it's not included on my information.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

This late in the game and no packet at the door I figured why look. It was late so I looked anyway and had the read the page twice.

Here is what I saw!

[SIZE=+1]*Congratulations! You are successful in the 2011 Elk Drawing.
[SIZE=-0]An information packet will be mailed to you describing hunt details.[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]

It's after 1 am and I just ran in and flipped the light on in the bedroom and screamed at the wife I won a elk license! Oddly she was happy for me.LOL

I drew the December hunt area A for a antlerless!

Man is this what winning the lotto feels like! I won't sleep tonight!!!!!!!!

Skinner


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

haha awsome skiner and ff i check mine last night at about this time and i wouldnt have slept if i drew one either


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Skinner 2 said:


> [SIZE=+1]*Congratulations! You are successful in the 2011 Elk Drawing.
> [SIZE=-0]An information packet will be mailed to you describing hunt details.[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]
> 
> I drew the December hunt area A for a antlerless!


Congratulations Skinner! I knew MS would come up with at least one more. We usually do pretty well in this drawing.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats to both of you gentlemen!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Skinner 2 said:


> This late in the game and no packet at the door I figured why look. It was late so I looked anyway and had the read the page twice.
> 
> Here is what I saw!
> 
> ...


 
:woohoo1:Congrats!!!!! I've been buzzing nonstop since I found out! Time to kiss up to the wife!


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

Congrats Skinner and FF! They say this is the hunt of once in two lifetimes so be sure to make the best of it!

I on the other hand wasn't so lucky. Unsuccessful with 3 chances.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2011 Elk drawing.

Drawing: 2011 Elk 
Customer Name: Despondant John 
Address: 0000 can't draw lane
Lost city, MI 48349-1111 
Chances: 9

:16suspect


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Congrats to you Skinner.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Congrats Firefighter and Skinner 2! It is the hunt of a lifetime! I hunted in December 2008 and had good friends hunt in December 2009 and August 2010. If I can help with info let me know.


----------



## Burnmtndog (Jan 8, 2008)

If that big boy shows himself late this summer, I'll certainly let you and Scott know..He's certainly a trophy book animal that I chased last fall on my own any elk tag. 

By far the best season to draw.....


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Congrats guys. 

Ff-Glad to see you go with scotty. If I ever draw Scott better be open for me 

Im only 24 so god willing a lot of time left for me to keep trying 



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Thanks for posting the link. I had forgotten. 

8 chances 

No tag

But last year I completely forgot to apply, and thought that, because I didn't apply last year, I would lose all my points. Apparently not-which is very good news...maybe some day. 

Congrats to those who drew! If anyone draws from Antrim County, please let me know!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm thinkin that Jason will be bringing elk t-loins to the Snood Dudes Victory celebration next June!:evil::lol:

Congrats Skinner!!!


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

i struck out on the general and the tribal lottery. but since best buddy firefighter got one ..its strange that im just as excited i know someone going....i cannot wait for the swillabration dude! our livers will hurt if you get one!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Firefighter said:


> WOOOOOOOOHAAAAAAAAAHIMMMMMMMMINNNNNNNNAAAAHEYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!
> 
> *Congratulations! You are successful in the 2011 Elk Drawing.
> [SIZE=+0]An information packet will be mailed to you describing hunt details.[/SIZE]*
> ...


yes, congrats Jason that's great news! I see you mentioned already having a guide in case anything falls through let me know I have some connections to a couple around the Vanderbuilt area.

Oh, btw - Yes, I once again received my "SORRY" notice. #9 and counting....:sad:

That being said I know of 3 people that got their elk tags on they're first application and one guy who got his last year that put his app in at like 11:59 pm on May 31st!


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Congrats Skinner! Best of luck to you on your hunt!


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

if any of you guys want to hunt elk this may be a good chance. http://jobview.usajobs.gov/GetJob.a...&FedPub=Y&pg=1&re=0&AVSDM=2011-06-09+00:03:00

$20 an hour to hunt elk.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats Jason!

3 More chances next year for me...and $4 more to the DNR


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

No Luck here.................9 Chances.............:sad:


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Congrats to the two guys here that were successful. I have applied since I was 14 years old, I am now 59 and still no permit.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

congrats to the successful members!!!!!

I've got 7 chances of being unsuccessful again


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Seems like I too have been putting in forever. I actually went last night to look up my points after reading many posts here. I had to read twice and then a third time to make sure I read what I was thinking I was reading.

Yes this is a hunt of a life time. My dad drew a tag 5 years ago in area B when he was 79. It was the best hunt we ever had. We walked up my dads cow in the fresh snow. I glassing over his shoulder when he shot.

My dads now 84 and I want to do all I can to make sure he is there with me. If anybody can help me with Area A or even guides who cover area A please let me know! A is east of Vanderbuilt, West of Atlanta and south of the big clubs and golf course

Fire Fighter, Did you get your package yet?

Skinner


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Skinner 2 said:


> Seems like I too have been putting in forever. I actually went last night to look up my points after reading many posts here. I had to read twice and then a third time to make sure I read what I was thinking I was reading.
> 
> Yes this is a hunt of a life time. My dad drew a tag 5 years ago in area B when he was 79. It was the best hunt we ever had. We walked up my dads cow in the fresh snow. I glassing over his shoulder when he shot.
> 
> ...


 
Nothing in the mail yet. I hope it comes soon, as I too have checked the DNR site multiple times to make sure I'm not dreaming!

70 days and counting...


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> Nothing in the mail yet. I hope it comes soon, as I too have checked the DNR site multiple times to make sure I'm not dreaming!
> 
> 70 days and counting...



DANG I didn't even think of counting days. LOL

LOL my results didn't change today either. LOL

Feel like lightening struck twice as I got to go with my dad a few years ago for a December hunt.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Congratulations guys....can't wait to see the trophy pics this fall! :coolgleam


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Skinner 2 said:


> Fire Fighter, Did you get your package yet?





Firefighter said:


> Nothing in the mail yet. I hope it comes soon, as I too have checked the DNR site multiple times to make sure I'm not dreaming!


FYI - Your packets are being mailed out on Tuesday of next week.


----------



## 78CJ (Jun 26, 2009)

Congrats guys. 

Scott, are you still working with the Dennis and Preston, or on your own? Fun either way.

Ryan


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

78CJ said:


> Congrats guys.
> 
> Scott, are you still working with the Dennis and Preston, or on your own? Fun either way.
> 
> Ryan


We are all hunting together.


----------



## kkrebill56 (Jun 29, 2011)

I was drawn for a Cow tag for the 2011 Michigan Elk Hunt! 

Never thought it would happen, until I saw that manilla envelope in the mail from the DNR and my heart started racing!!

I think my Dad and Brother were just as excited as I was. Now the problem is keeping the hunting party to a managable size, everybody wants to go. 

I drew Zone B for December. Is anybody out there familiar with the area?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> kkrebill56 said:
> 
> 
> > I was drawn for a Cow tag for the 2011 Michigan Elk Hunt!
> ...


COngrats!


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

KKrebill, contact Canada Creek Ranch, the website is www.canadacreekranch.com you should be able to get some contact numbers from the site.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

There are quite a few elk over at Canada creek, and the state land around it. You just need to find them.


----------



## kkrebill56 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great! Thanks guys, I'll check 'em out.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

kkrebill56 said:


> I was drawn for a Cow tag for the 2011 Michigan Elk Hunt!
> 
> Never thought it would happen, until I saw that manilla envelope in the mail from the DNR and my heart started racing!!
> 
> ...



Congrats on the draw!!!


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

kkrebill56 said:


> I was drawn for a Cow tag for the 2011 Michigan Elk Hunt!
> 
> Never thought it would happen, until I saw that manilla envelope in the mail from the DNR and my heart started racing!!
> 
> ...


Congrats on the tag. I'll see you at the orientation! You too FF.

My dad drew B 5 years ago. THe cows are actually on Black River Ranch. May call them first if CC don't redirect you. 

My dad ended up filling his tag on state land south of the clubs.

PM sent.

Skinner


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Attention Successful Elk Applicants!!!!

Reading the fine print on the WCO regarding elk hunting in the packet I received, I learned a rather important piece of information:

*You must purchase your elk license within 2 weeks of receiving your packet, or you will be washed out of the successful pool and another hunter will be selected.*

Just some important FYI. I was in no hurry to pick up my license but I rushed out and bought mine today!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> Attention Successful Elk Applicants!!!!
> 
> Reading the fine print on the WCO regarding elk hunting in the packet I received, I learned a rather important piece of information:
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a big change. 

Used to be you could purchase it all the way up until the day before season. And if you chose not to purchase it, you keep your points going forward.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> Attention Successful Elk Applicants!!!!
> 
> Reading the fine print on the WCO regarding elk hunting in the packet I received, I learned a rather important piece of information:
> 
> ...



WOW great catch this is something new!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for posting this as I also was not in any hurry! Now I am!

Skinner


----------



## LPichan (Dec 30, 2007)

flockshot said:


> i struck out on the general _*and the tribal lottery*_. but since best buddy firefighter got one ..its strange that im just as excited i know someone going....i cannot wait for the swillabration dude! our livers will hurt if you get one!


How does the "tribal lottery" work? Is this open to non tribal members or past successful applicants of the general elk license?

thanks,

Lee


----------



## bowfish (Jul 16, 2009)

Drew an antlerless tag after applying for 25 years. Hunt period 1 in Unit L. Hope to score with Bow but the Hawken 54 cal. cap and ball is next with the 300 Weatherby Mag. on standby. Hoping to figure out where they are and do it without a guide. Two friends going along, one who hunts in Vanderbilt for deer every year and knows how to cut elk up from previous New Mexico hunt. Other partner grew up and still has father living in Atlanta. Plan to camp in his fathers yard. Pretty awesome as I live off of wild game. Trying to find information from other successful hunters from the past Michigan hunts. Keep trying guys, I never gave up but sure came close several years.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

nada for me again.... well, maybe next year.


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

9 chances for me but I'll keep trying. Congrats to all that were successful in the drawing and good luck on your hunts. Can't wait to see all the pics.


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

5 chances and I still haven't drawn a tag yet... Congratulations to all the lucky hunters, I hope everyone fills their tag. FF, glad to see your gonna try get it done with a bow! I hope everything works out for ya, good luck brother! :coolgleam


----------



## Bobcat (Aug 9, 2005)

27 years in a row ............. NO TAG !!!!!!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Not this year but the good news is I can apply again next year.:lol:


Congrat's and good luck to all those successful applicants.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

40 more days........tick tock, tick tock!


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> 40 more days........tick tock, tick tock!


 
I cannot count that far yet! LOL

Skinner


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

Use your wife's, (or significant other's), fingers and toes too.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

dooman said:


> Use your wife's, (or significant other's), fingers and toes too.


That crossed my mind. I just need to get to December 3rd! LOL

Skinner


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

Good luck to you, and everyone that got a tag

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Soil Sample (Aug 8, 2011)

Never applied, just can't get fired up for elk in Michigan. Good luck to those who drew a tag.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Soil Sample said:


> Never applied, just can't get fired up for elk in Michigan. Good luck to those who drew a tag.


Can't get fired up to hunt elk??? Someone might want to check to see if you still have a pulse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't think Jason is fired up either. :lol:

Less than three weeks until Elk camp.


----------

